# Buckeye Purple at 5 weeks



## oldfogey8 (Feb 11, 2016)

5 week flowers 

View attachment IMG_2711a.jpg


View attachment IMG_1317a.jpg


----------



## umbra (Feb 11, 2016)

beautiful. I bet they frost up real nice in a few more weeks


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 11, 2016)

thx. they are pretty sticky and stinky at this point. not the biggest buds on the planet. i know they will bulk up a bit in the next few too.


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 12, 2016)

That is really beautiful..oh my gosh... keep those pic's coming. wonderful.


----------



## yarddog (Feb 12, 2016)

Wow fogey, those are nice flowers.


----------



## powerplanter (Feb 12, 2016)

beautiful...:joint4:


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 12, 2016)

i looked back at pics from my previous grow(the mom of these clones) and it looks like i am running behind that grow as far as size and mass. however, the purple on these is way cooler than the mom. so many variables but i am guessing that the temp swings are to thank for the color. i am getting a 65 to 80 degree range. may get worse the next few days as it is spoda get really cold here this weekend. thanks for the feedback everyone.


----------



## johnnybuds (Dec 1, 2016)

:bump::48:


----------



## Melvan (Dec 2, 2016)

It's pretty standard to lose weight from seed plant to clone, I wouldn't say you're behind, it's just doing the normal thing. Looks fabulous, keep up the great work.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 2, 2016)

thanks mel. your flowers are quite popular with the people i share them with. the purple in particular. i grew a super buckeye clone outside this summer. nice big plant but i had to harvest it before it was ready so i lost out on some weight and quality. it is some nice smoking herb. i can smoke nearly a half a joint before i am blotto. the indoor stuff is a 'one or 2 hits max' for me. makes great edibles too. very good for pain relief.


----------

